# segnare a dito



## demony

*S*alve
*V*orrei sapere cosa significa esattamente "segnare a dito".
*E*cco il contesto: "*M*io fratello ed io, incerti sul loro impiego, ignari spesso del nome e dell'origine casalinga di ciascuno di essi,(prima si parlava di arnesi) godiamo però della loro vista; passando li tocchiamo e* segnamo a dito* nei corridoi, fra spazi ormai inutilmente profondi, lungo pareti che ostentano, a intervalli, macchie ancora umide di quadri tirati via, tracce, percepite solo da noi, di decorose mobilie scomparse"


----------



## VogaVenessian

Segnare a dito = INDICARE.
La frase allora dovrebbe essere "...passando li tocchiamo O li segniamo a dito ..." perchè se LI TOCCHI non c'è bisogno che ANCHE li indichi (segnandoli a dito).


----------



## Luca1986

No, VogaVenessian, non vuol dire ‘indicare’ ma ‘additare’. Infatti, nel _Dizionario dei Modi di Dire _in linea, si legge:
*
mostrare a dito* Additare alla riprovazione generale; fare oggetto di curiosità molesta; considerare pubblicamente individuo di pessima fama. 
Var.: *segnare a dito*

Uhm... la frase, così com'è, mi suona stranissima.


----------



## demony

VogaVanessian sul testo da cui ho preso il periodo c'è scritto proprio "*E* segnamo a dito".
 Il romanzo da cui è tratto il periodo è di Carmelo Samonà "Fratelli", non so se può esservi d'aiuto per capire.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Non credo che nel brano in argomento si voglia additare alla riprovazione generale degli ARNESI. Ti pare Luca? Non vedo poi che differenza ci sia tra ADDITARE e INDICARE: anche in indicare, nella radice della parola, c'è UN DITO, precisamente L'INDICE con cui in genere si addita.
Quanto a seGNAmo/ seGNIAmo credo che siano ammissibili entrambe le forme ...ma non ricordo mai la regoletta. Guarda però in http://www.fondazionebellonci.it/test/2008/libri_html/percorso_f/f/samona.pdf. Io leggo SEGNIAMO.


----------



## demony

Forse segnano a dito, nel senso di additare alla riprovazione generale(come ha detto Luca1986), le "macchie ancora umide di quadri tirati via". Potrebbe essere? Non mi pare comunque molto chiaro. 

VogaVanessian, non mi riferivo a seGNamo o seGNIamo, ma alla "e" congiunzione.


----------



## marco.cur

toccano gli utensili che trovano nel corridoio e segnano col dito i mobili che non ci sono più (lì c'era una bella credenza, là la specchiera della nonna, etc. etc.). Infatti, togliendo gli incisi, si legge:

« ... passando li tocchiamo e* segnamo a dito* nei corridoi [, fra spazi ormai inutilmente profondi, lungo pareti che ostentano, a intervalli, macchie ancora umide di quadri tirati via, ] tracce, percepite solo da noi, di decorose mobilie scomparse.»


----------



## Luca1986

VogaVenessian said:


> Non credo che nel brano in argomento si voglia additare alla riprovazione generale degli ARNESI. Ti pare Luca?


Difatti! Ecco perché ho detto che mi suona stranissimo.


VogaVenessian said:


> Non vedo poi che differenza ci sia tra ADDITARE e INDICARE: anche in indicare, nella radice della parola, c'è UN DITO, precisamente L'INDICE con cui in genere si addita.


Di là dall'etimo (perché andremmo troppo fuori tema), io in _additare_, rispetto a _indicare_, avverto una connotazione negativa: _indicare la Luna, la strada,_ ecc.; _additare i truffatori, gli assassini,_ ecc. Magari è solo una mia impressione.


VogaVenessian said:


> Quanto a seGNAmo/ seGNIAmo credo che siano ammissibili entrambe le forme ...ma non ricordo mai la regoletta.


Sì, sono ammesse ambedue le forme. Tuttavia, io preferisco mantenere la _i_, altrimenti la desinenza _-iamo_ (della 1ª persona plurale dell'indicativo e congiuntivo presente) mi parrebbe monca. Comunque, se t'interessa, ti rimando a questa scheda della Crusca.

P.S. Per marco.cur: credo che tu abbia colto nel segno.


----------



## VogaVenessian

marco.cur said:


> toccano gli utensili che trovano nel corridoio e segnano col dito i mobili che non ci sono più (lì c'era una bella credenza, là la specchiera della nonna, etc. etc.). Infatti, togliendo gli incisi, si legge: ...


Comincio a mettere a fuoco: insomma i fratelli indicano/ additano oggetti non più presenti. È così?


----------



## demony

Cioè tracciano con le dita i contorni dei mobili che non ci sono più? O li indicano soltanto?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Posso contribuire? 

" ... e segniamo a dito nei corridoi [fra spazi ormai inutilmente profondi, lungo pareti che ostentano, a intervalli, macchie ancora umide di quadri tirati via,] tracce [percepite solo da noi] di decorose mobilie scomparse"

Secondo me i protagonisti indicano solamente le "sagome" (presenti sulle pareti dei corridoi) che riproducono le stesse forme dei mobili che un tempo occupavano lo spazio ora vuoto.


----------



## VogaVenessian

demony said:


> Cioè tracciano con le dita i contorni dei mobili che non ci sono più? O li indicano soltanto?


Penso che bisogna chiederlo all'autore; al quale probabilmente importa poco di chiarire, arnese per arnese e mobile per mobile o traccia per traccia, se li indica (o addita) o se anche ne traccia in punta di dito la sagoma. Francamente credo importi poco anche al lettore; importa che gli oggetti o le impronte degli oggetti suscitino memorie e sensazioni intime nei protagonisti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voga 

Sono d'accordo con te: sono anch'io convinta che ogni scrittore cerchi di suscitare emozioni nel lettore, prima ancora che suggerire l'immagine di una situazione concreta. 
Tuttavia, credo che, nel nostro caso, per rendere esplicita l'idea di un eventuale contatto tra il dito e le sagome sui muri, l'autore avrebbe potuto scegliere altri verbi .. è solo una sensazione, ma "... percorriamo/sfioriamo col dito le tracce"


----------



## demony

VogaVenessian said:


> Francamente credo importi poco anche al lettore; importa che gli oggetti o le impronte degli oggetti suscitino memorie e sensazioni intime nei protagonisti.


Sì hai ragione ma devo fare una traduzione in spagnolo e per poterlo tradurre devo capire bene cosa vuole  dire il testo, altrimenti rischio di dare altri significati.
Grazie mille a tutti comunque =)


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sono d'accordo con te Anja nel giudizio stilistico letterario.
D'accordo anche che, se all'autore interessava la precisione chirurgica dei gesti, avrebbe scritto, ad esempio: "segnare/ sfiorare CON il dito (le tracce de) i mobili", ecc.


----------



## marco.cur

Anja.Ann said:


> " ... e segniamo a dito nei corridoi [fra spazi ormai inutilmente profondi, lungo pareti che ostentano, a intervalli, macchie ancora umide di quadri tirati via,] tracce [percepite solo da noi] di decorose mobilie scomparse"
> 
> Secondo me i protagonisti indicano solamente le "sagome" (presenti sulle pareti dei corridoi) che riproducono le stesse forme dei mobili che un tempo occupavano lo spazio ora vuoto.


Non esattamente. Le tracce non sono le sagome dei mobili, ma quel che resta dei mobili nella memoria dei fratelli; "percepite solo da noi" a mio parere è un inciso essenziale; la traccia è nella loro memoria. I fratelli indicano esattamente il punto dove un certo mobile si trovava, a loro memoria.


----------



## demony

Grazie marco cur, ci fai notare sempre i significati che ci sfuggono =)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Marco  

Certo. Mi rendo conto che volevo suggerire un'immagine, ma non ho saputo esprimerla in modo chiaro.  

Ho messo "_sagome_" tra virgolette per usare un vocabolo che non fosse "tracce", ma che potesse far capire a cosa mi riferissi (tracce, sagome, profilo, contorno, macchie). 
Ho lasciato l'espressione "[percepite solo da noi]" nel carattere di grandezza standard (al contrario dell'altro inciso), per evidenziare (ma non era chiaro) che le tracce, sagome, macchie o profili si disegnano nella mente dei fratelli.
Ma la questione era stabilire se si trattasse di "toccare con dito" o "indicare" ... altrimenti avrei cercato di essere più precisa.


----------



## marco.cur

Tutto il primo inciso, che riferisce delle macchie di vecchi quadri sulle pareti, non ha un'attinenza diretta con l'enunciato principale, ma vuole essere solo un termine di una similitudine.
 I fratelli (e solo loro) vedono le tracce della vecchia mobilia esattamente come un qualunque passante vedrebbe la sagoma, sulla parete, di un quadro che non c'è più. Quindi nessuno degli elementi dell'inciso (pareti e macchie) può essere riferito alla seconda parte della frase. Per cui "segnare a dito" non significa disegnare i contorni di un oggetto, o di una sagoma, che esiste solo nel ricordo, ma semplicemente indicare, puntare il dito sul posto dove un tempo c'era il mobile.

Tutta la frase, e su questo concordo, suscita nel lettore sensazioni forti, ed esprime perfettamente l'immagine di "un vuoto" che il vecchio mobile ha lasciato. 

PS:
Ho trovato il brano in rete:
http://www.fondazionebellonci.it/test/2008/libri_html/percorso_f/f/samona.pdf


----------

